# Half.com Sellers - HELP!



## Ken Scharabok (May 11, 2002)

I sold a book on half.com I had forgotten about years ago. I don't know how to return the buyer's payment. HELP - in detail please!


----------



## copperkid3 (Mar 18, 2005)

You aren't being very clear in what happened; are you saying that you 'lost' or gave-away

or even sold a book some time ago, but remained "listed" on half.com and has NOW sold?

If this is the case, how are your payments set up thru half.com. . . by paypal?

Whatever way that is, just go thru the necessary steps on issuing a refund accordingly.

Worse case scenario, you could send a snail mail letter with a check and an apology explanation note.


----------



## Ken Scharabok (May 11, 2002)

I haven't dealt with half.com in so long I had forgotten I even had an account there.


----------



## BrianK (Aug 29, 2007)

Here are the steps that I use to refund a buyer's money on Half.com:

Login to Half.com. Goto My Account.

Click on Sales.

Locate order that you want to refund. 

On the right side of each order is an ACTION dropdown box. Click on the dropdown box. There will be an option called "Issue Refund".

Click on that link to start the process for issuing the refund.

It is also a good idea to click on the Contact Buyer link to send an email to the buyer indicating why you are returning their money.

I hope this helps.


----------



## Ken Scharabok (May 11, 2002)

Thank you. I did not realize the box which said Mark as Shipped was an action drop-down box.


----------

